# VapeClub - Wiener Vape Co Competition and Vape Meet Special



## JakesSA (19/11/15)

VapeClub is proud to announce another great addition to our liquid range, Weiner Vape Co!

@Rooigevaar has been hard at work for the last 18 months perfecting this series of liquids and we think he hit the nail spot on!

*DOG'S LIFE*
Smooth vanilla custard and other hidden delights. It’s as relaxed as a nap in the sun!
*FETCH*
Papaya with notes of plum and other refreshing fruits, go ahead fetch some more!
*BELLY RUB*
Strawberry deliciousness, belly rubbing delight!
*TAIL CHASE*
Lemon Creams or Fruitloops? Round and around and around you go!
*GOOD BOY*
RY4 is your reward, treat yourself with this great all day vape that never gets old.

As per usual we will be running a competition and we have 5 bottles (1 of each flavour) up for grabs to the winner as well as another 5 bottles for the 5 runnner ups, 1 bottle each!

Keeping in theme with Weiner Vape Co Liquids, we would like you to post a photo of your vape gear together with a pet of your choosing! (Doesn't have to be your pet but .. err .. do ask the owner's permission first..)

We are also launching a series of specials in the run up to the November 2015 Vape Meet, this being the first, and will be selling the Weiner Vapes line at R135 per bottle till the 29th of November! Note that you don't actually have to go to the vape meet to order either, all are welcome ..  Find the entire range here

EDIT: The competition will run until Monday 23rd November, 21:00!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (19/11/15)

Merlin

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (19/11/15)

That has got to be one of the cutest pets ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (19/11/15)

Will post some better pics tomorrow , he was feeling a bit shy tonight


----------



## wiesbang (19/11/15)

Love love love Dachshunds
Definitely going to buy these juices
This is my one.





Will take a vape related pic with her tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (19/11/15)

Frank and stien like my mod too we aren't allowed dogs in the complex

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/11/15)

PoloGirl said:


> Love love love Dachshunds
> Definitely going to buy these juices
> This is my one.
> 
> ...



You Have my vote!!!! Love it!!! What is his/her name!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (19/11/15)

Rooigevaar said:


> You Have my vote!!!! Love it!!! What is his/her name!


Thanx  
Her name is Roxy, she is my princess 
Told her to make like a Twisp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (19/11/15)

@Eequinox, those look like very happy beardies.


----------



## Eequinox (19/11/15)

JakesSA said:


> @Eequinox, those look like very happy beardies.


oh yes they are. They are spoilt rotten gotta love my babies have them for 2 years already i rescued them from a bad owner


----------



## vaporbud77 (19/11/15)

We got Bella only a month ago. still distracting me from exams  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaporbud77 (19/11/15)

Will post another one tomorrow. Abit late for her now 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/11/15)

One of my pets  she's a convert and happily vaping away


But this one was too interested chewing tobacco. Trying to convert him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/11/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 39536
> 
> One of my pets  she's a convert and happily vaping away
> View attachment 39537
> ...




(Yes they are my pets. We have a farm lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeGrrl (19/11/15)

Some really awesome pets


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/15)

Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (19/11/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> (Yes they are my pets. We have a farm lol)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol looks like ill have to get pics of my other domesticated pets like Mr rooster daffy quackers and ying and yang


----------



## JakesSA (20/11/15)

@Rob Fisher, that kitty looks like its considering a few things ...

1.) Now what is this human up to? 
2.) There better be something in it for me ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (20/11/15)

I take it posting a pic of the kids does not count as pets and might be frowned upon? (Dis net 'n grappie)
Will try post a pic with my dogs If I can get them all in one photo. #hyperactivedogs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (20/11/15)

Hcigar VT40 with sub tank mini and a @hands driptip. He is not a morning dog lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (20/11/15)

My official entry 

"That face I make when my mom tells me she still uses a Twisp"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Frostbite (21/11/15)

Our little rescue Wiener caught red handed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (21/11/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (21/11/15)

Toypom, bunny. 
Can we upload more than one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip (21/11/15)

Say hello to Stryker


----------



## Philip (21/11/15)

Please rotate


----------



## bjorncoetsee (23/11/15)




----------



## bjorncoetsee (23/11/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (23/11/15)

found this and could not resist

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JohnoF (24/11/15)

A bit late but worth a try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (24/11/15)

Thank you to all who posted pics. They are all great. I am busy deciding and will post the winner's shortly

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bjorncoetsee (25/11/15)

And the Weeeeneeeers is??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (25/11/15)

Hi entrants, apologies for the delay here, we have had a medical emergency with our youngest now in hospital with, apparently, some viral affliction or, as best as I can translate doctor speak, they have no real idea what's wrong but are convinced an anti-biotics drip will solve the problem. He's doing better now but will be spending the night there with Mom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/11/15)

Eish all of the best @JakesSA we wish him a speedy recovery. Take your time. Not lekker when a little one is ill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)

JakesSA said:


> Hi entrants, apologies for the delay here, we have had a medical emergency with our youngest now in hospital with, apparently, some viral affliction or, as best as I can translate doctor speak, they have no real idea what's wrong but are convinced an anti-biotics drip will solve the problem. He's doing better now but will be spending the night there with Mom.


Hope everything is ok, holding thumbs that everything works out


----------



## Silver (25/11/15)

Sorry to hear @JakesSA. Strength to him and you guys


----------



## Gizmo (25/11/15)

JakesSA said:


> Hi entrants, apologies for the delay here, we have had a medical emergency with our youngest now in hospital with, apparently, some viral affliction or, as best as I can translate doctor speak, they have no real idea what's wrong but are convinced an anti-biotics drip will solve the problem. He's doing better now but will be spending the night there with Mom.



Wow sorry to hear.. Hope everything is OK ultimately. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## wiesbang (26/11/15)

Sorry to hear guys. My thoughts ate with you and the family. Please keep us up to date on how the little one is doing


----------



## shaunnadan (26/11/15)

@JakesSA and @VapeGrrl hope everything is allright, hes a big strong boy so hoping to see him running around when i next come and visit


----------



## Alex (26/11/15)

I hope for a fast recovery


----------



## wiesbang (29/11/15)

How is the little one doing?


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/11/15)

Thank you to everyone for their thoughts and wishes. The little one is back to his busy self and thank you for being so patient to hear who the winners are.

It was a really tough decision as all the pics are awesome.

The winner is:
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 

Runners up are:
@Eequinox 
@kimbo 
@Rob Fisher 
@wiesbang 
and last but not least @shaunnadan 

Please can you pm with the flavours you would like and nicotine strengths

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/11/15)

Awesome @VapeGrrl thanks so much for the competition. Glad to hear your little one is doing well. I will Pm you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (30/11/15)

Hi @VapeGrrl glad to hear everything is all good again 
Thank you very much, will pm you just now


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

Oh happy days are here again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/12/15)

Congratulations everyone! Enjoy the Juice!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

